# Zwei MOnitore?



## corlay (25. April 2009)

Hi liebe Buffies!

Ich mir heute aus spaß mal meinen zweiten Monitor ann den Pc angeschlossen und per Treiber eine zweite Arbeitsfläsche geschaffen. Ich fände es geil , wenn man sich z.Basp nur die Map oder teile der UIs dauf dem 2. Monitor azeigen lassen könnte. Die beiden Monitore sind nicht gleich groß (1. 16/9 1650*1280    2. 5/4 1280* 1024). Hat wer Tipps?


----------



## Vizard (25. April 2009)

Ich hab auch nen 22 Zoll Widescren zum Zocken und nen 19 zöller als 2t Monitor.
Das was du vorhast das WoW auf beiden Monitoren läuft wäre zwar möglich ist aber extrem scheiße bei 2 verschieden großen monitoren.
Auserdem geht es nicht das du dir nur die map oder teile des UIs auf dem 2t monitor anzeigen lässt.
Ich nutze den 2t Monitor zum nebenbei Surfen, Chatten, Musik etc.
Ist imo denke ich die beste lösung, wenn du WoW auf 2 Monitoren laufen haben willst kauf dir 2 Gleiche.

MfG Vizard


----------



## corlay (25. April 2009)

leider muss ich wow immer minimieren um auf den 2. monitor zu gehen , wenn ich unter vollbild spiele. gibt es da irgendne tasre für?


----------



## Vizard (25. April 2009)

Bei Fenstermodus nen hacken rein darunter gibts noch nen feld maximiert  da auch nen hacken rein so kannst du immer hin und her switchen und WoW trotzdem im vollbild zocken.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Cold Play (25. April 2009)

entweder drückst du alt + tab  oder du stellst bei wow fentstergröße ein und machst das fenster dann so groß es geht. ( so mache ich es und ich muss nich switchen)

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Yangsoon (25. April 2009)

wie geht das eigentlich mit den 2 monitoren halt anschließen und 2. desktop da 

sry für meine unwissenheit^^


----------



## corlay (25. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Bei Fenstermodus nen hacken rein darunter gibts noch nen feld maximiert  da auch nen hacken rein so kannst du immer hin und her switchen und WoW trotzdem im vollbild zocken.
> 
> MfG Vizard




funzt perfekt danke


----------



## Vizard (25. April 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> wie geht das eigentlich mit den 2 monitoren halt anschließen und 2. desktop da
> 
> sry für meine unwissenheit^^



Den 2ten Monitor aktivieren im Graka Treiber oder über Desktop mit Rechtsklick anpassen ---> Anzeige.



corlay schrieb:


> funzt perfekt danke



Kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## maggus (25. April 2009)

Im Vollbild auf 2 Monitoren spielen kann man nur, wenn beide die gleiche Größe haben.
Ansonten kannst du das Spiel immer noch im Fenstermodus starten und das Spielfenster auf beide Monitore großziehen. Das wird allerdings dann sehr ruckelig.


----------



## ayanamiie (25. April 2009)

Verliert man beim zocken dann eigendlich frames oder leistung wenn man 2 monitore angeschlossen hat?


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (25. April 2009)

kommt draufan was fürn Monitor du hast.
hab 2 20zoll plug&play. einten per normalen eingang andere per HD. eingesteckt, schnell alles unter monitor optionen eingestellt und los ging das questen mit 2 bildschirmen^^


----------



## Vizard (25. April 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Verliert man beim zocken dann eigendlich frames oder leistung wenn man 2 monitore angeschlossen hat?



Nicht wirklich spürbar aber trotzdem ein wenig.
Ich Persönlich habe den 2t Monitor über meine 2t Graka (PhysX) laufen dadurch merk ich eigentlich gar nichts.
Der 2t Monitor müsste eigentlich auch über die Onboard Grafik schnittstelle deine Mobos laufen. (falls vorhanden)

Edit: Was anderes ist es wenn du über 2 Monitore Zocken willst.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

FPS einbrüche konnte ich keine feststellen, auf dem 2. 15" läuft die TVkarte.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Flixl (25. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Bonde (25. April 2009)

Das hier:

http://www.realtimesoft.com/de/ultramon/overview/

sollte Dir helfen und vieles erklären


----------



## ayanamiie (25. April 2009)

Mhh  naja fürmich wärs nur interesssant um am 2ten moni dannzuchatten etc  und auf dem 1ten wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Dann musst du das nur im CCC bzw. NVIDIA Systemstuerung einstellen.
Dualview und dann kannst du dort dann dein Chatprogramm oder was auch immer hinziehen.
ICQ/MSN kann man sogar rechts oder links an den Bildschirm verankern.
Habe auf dem Desktop auch auf dem 2. kleineren Monitor die TVkarte laufen und neben dran links ICQ offen.

Man kann also im Treibermenü die Auflösung individuell pro Bildschirm änden.
Ist nichts definiert ist Klonen eingestellt.
Beide zeigen das gleiche an.
Für CCC könnte ich eine Schritt für Schrittanleitung liefern, bei Bedarf.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (26. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> Hi, bei 2 Monitoren ist der Char in der mitte ja geteilt weshalb es etwas unsinnig ist so zu spielen. allerdings kann man mit dem Addon Sunn Viewport Art den sichtbaren Bereich von WoW verschieben. So kannst du z.B. teile deines Interfaces auf den überschüssigen bereich verlegen. Somit kannst du z.B. nur 1/4 des Scihtfeldes für Menüs etc verwenden oder ganz die hälfte ( einen monitor).
> Es gibt auch ein programm welches den "Fensterrahmen" von Windows im fenstermodus entfernt. Somit wär es denke ich möglich auf dem einen bildschirm es aussehen zu lassen als wäre es um fullscreen und auf dem andren Firefox etc haben. dadruch müsste man nciht immer aus dem spiel rausswischen hat aber auch keine hässlcihen ränder ^^



Nein, es gibt diverse addons, bei denen man die gerenderte fläche einstellen kann. Googelt einfach mal, und ihr werdet bestimmt Screenshots sehen bei denen manche die map, chat usw. auf dem anderen bildschirm haben.

Grüße, Franky.

/edit

Dieses Bild währe ein Beispiel dafür: Klick!

Und hier sogar ein tuorial wie es geht: Klick!


----------

